# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in België >  Ervaringen met Sauna 't Mineraal (Rijmenam-Bonheiden)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sauna 't Mineraal
Weynesbaan 34 
Rijmenam-Bonheiden (AN)

Bezoek de website van Sauna 't Mineraal

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sauna 't Mineraal (Rijmenam-Bonheiden).*

----------


## Ilse34

Hier ben ik ook al geweest.
verzorgd sauna complex
niets op aan te trekken.

----------

